
Crowdspring: marketplace for logo design, graphic design and website design - chaostheory
http://www.crowdspring.com/
======
lazyfisherman
Great if you want to compete in design contests like this...

Otherwise, read up on why it's often a bad idea for designers to work like
this:

<http://www.no-spec.com>

<http://www.no-spec.com/articles/design-contests/>

[http://freelanceswitch.com/designer/design-contests-
devaluin...](http://freelanceswitch.com/designer/design-contests-devaluing-
design-and-is-it-ever-ok/)

Read the terms of Crowdspring's user agreement carefully as well..

"9. Intellectual Property

(a) Content License and Access. When you submit content to the Site, you grant
us a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, royalty-free
sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare
derivative works of, display and perform the content in connection with the
Site, in any media known now or in the future."

